# SYDNEY | Metro Martin Place | 176m | 38 fl | 118m | 30 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/9

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Our family is thinking of migrating to Sydney Australia in about two years time.
Would this building be open for residential?

If so, are there any other places in Sydney that are beside a train station?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/2

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/9

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/16

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/4

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous shape and so short 😭 😭


----------



## artcast66 (1 mo ago)

Sexy lines


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building has a gorgeous shape. it should be thicker.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/24

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------

